# Another boring fly report



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Ever have one of those days that are just a hair off from being perfect? That was my day today. Ran offshore through dat slick wata to our super secret spot. Took a little work but we finally figured out what we needed to look for. Saw a monster bull shark with cobia all over him, I put is on top of one of his pec fins, and the first ling came up and gobbled the fly. Then I strip set that shit right outta his mouth. Damn. The BFT's showed up and showered some flying fish, after falling for the ole "hey were over here" trick, I finally got a good shot on a hot school and that fly line got tight. For a second at least. 0 for 2. When was the last time I got a cobia and a tuna bite in the same day? Shit I am bummed by now. Managed a few peanut dolphins, but redemption is still out there


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

boring, boring, boring.........Can I go with you on your next gig?:thumbsup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We are leaving in 10 min. Meet me at the ramp


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey hey....thanks for the invite......It will take me a little longer than that since I am in Nashville:whistling:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Well let me know when you get in town. I'll make room for you, same goes to anyone else that wants to fish. The more people that get hooked on flyfishing, the better.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sir,

If you really mean anyone I would love the opportunity. Gas, food, or whatever is needed I will do my part! 

I'm Nick. 

PM me sometime. I don't need as much heads up as ditz but a little more then 10 minutes haha. 

Have a good night.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Nick.....You live in a nice area. We have stayed on the beach side several times. The last time I was there the road to the fort was washed out and closed. Has the road been opened up yet?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ditz said:


> Hey hey....thanks for the invite......It will take me a little longer than that since I am in Nashville:whistling:


Hey ditz do you fish the Caney Fork?

TF how big is that boat I wanna go too :yes:, but heck I'm already HOOKED does that matter?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

WTB.....I have never fished the Caney. There is a rest area off I-40 right on the Caney and I tell you that is some real Purdy water. It is over 2 hours from where I live and I don't fish trout. I am actually almost an hour south of down town Nashville. However I am sure it must have some good SMB and I have seen some pics of Musky that have been pulled out of it. I just don't drive that far for day trips any more. It is too expensive and I am too old for those long long days. I just wade fish some of the local small creeks that I be on in 15 min or less:thumbsup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Ditz,

Scenic Hwy is open. I was out there two days ago "fishing" the surf. I didn't succeed.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

We may make it to Navarre over the 4th and if we do I intend to head out that way and walk the beach with fly rod in hand. Maybe I will get lucky......:whistling:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I will keep you updated. I will be out there walking around one morning this weekend.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ditz I gotta tell ya wading and fishing for mtn. trout might be my favorite thing to do, always a pretty place where those trout hang out along w/nice and cool. 

I've got some real close 2nds though lots of fish in the PH I still need to catch. In fact if any FFerman needs a boat ride in the east end area of Choctawahatchee Bay to a bunch of big fish they know about let me know cause I'll take ya :shifty::thumbsup:

Gettin' old is hell ain't it, but I'm going to take all I can get of it :yes:.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Ain't nothing golden about these later years


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Ouch. Learn to set the hook.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you going to teach me?


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hookset

I like to troll my flies and let the reel set the hook. Its just my preference. 

PM me timefllies and I can show you.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

It's ok, I figured out what I was doing wrong. Forgot to close the bail.


----------

